
Show HN: A better unicorn IPO leaderboard - rayshan
https://blog.ltse.com/a-better-unicorn-ipo-leaderboard-8e5c2903c9b
======
rayshan
Hey! Maker here. I built this because I couldn’t find a quick, easy and up-to-
date source to help me pattern match IPOs.

How do you decide to invest in newly public companies?

Happy to answer any questions too.

------
emmiechang
Great way to see the top IPO’s Where’s Zoom, my favorite ipo of 2019. Cool
visual representation. Now if it was cross referenced with private valuation
to market cap

~~~
rayshan
Thanks! Zoom is there, #3 from the cohorts that haven’t seasoned for 1 year.

Yea I’ll see what I can do to get the pre-IPO private round in. It’s easier to
get per-IPO exposure as a retail investor nowadays.

------
totaldude87
surprised to see Xiaomi is doing so badly.. They have a bigger presence in
Asia pacific with them dethroning Samsung at few countries.

Blue Apron is the next groupon..

~~~
rayshan
This is a good example of how this leaderboard is very focused on short term
IPO performance. Facebook is a another example (I’ll add it) that went down a
lot but look at where it’s at now. I’m a big fan of Xiaomi and companies with
products that make my life better everyday.

------
ghotarek
This is great! What about adding some multiples?

